
Zuul 2: The Netflix Journey to Asynchronous, Non-Blocking Systems - kungfudoi
http://techblog.netflix.com/2016/09/zuul-2-netflix-journey-to-asynchronous.html
======
turingbook
There are some discussion on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/53thtt/zuul_2_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/53thtt/zuul_2_the_netflix_journey_to_asynchronous/)

